
Your Pet’s Disease Could Be Cured by Gene Therapy - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/608163/your-pets-disease-could-be-cured-by-gene-therapy/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2018-02-24&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
mehly
Good luck getting pet insurance to cover that.

